# Anyone Shooting a Arken Scope ??



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been looking at some reviews on the Arken scopes. But no dealers in the area and you don't get to look through it before you buy. Just wondering if anyone has taken the leap ?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I thought this was a nice overview, but, otherwise, hell no. Sticking with vortex. Almost jumped to leupold, but a vortex sale kept me from it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I thought this was a nice overview, but, otherwise, hell no. Sticking with vortex. Almost jumped to leupold, but a vortex sale kept me from it.


Saw that one and a few otheres. I shoot a couple of Votex HS-T's 6-24x50's. I like them a lot but they have really jumped up in price.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

My brother has the SH not the EP and put it on his .300 win mag. I helped him get it all mounted, bore sighted then went and shot. Once sighted at 100, he took it to 410, then 765 and got hits on steel. Dialed back to zero and was back where he needed to be. 

It is big. It is heavy. The turrets are large. Clicks are audible and fairly crisp. Glass was ok, but in my opinion in the price range there is better glass with more forgiving eye boxes. Overall I think it's a fairly good scope for the price, but I would never put it on a rifle I'm planning to hike around with. Did I mention it's heavy.

In the price range, IMO there are better options. Last year I got an Athlon Helos Gen II 4-20 for hunting because I wanted a scope with locking turrets, FFP, fairly light, low power end and illumination. It checked my boxes and fit my budget of what I was wanting to spend on a budget rifle (savage 110). To my eye, the glass on the Helos is better.

If you are looking for a little more magnification, I think the Athlon Midas Tac is one of the best value scopes out there right now. 

Another option I really like for a hunting setup right now is the Bushnell LRHS-2 4.5-18 x 44 G2H reticle. It's more expensive than these options, but for the purpose of semi lr hunting it's great.

Vortex we know what you get and fortunately you have the Lifetime warranty for when you will need it. But their customer service is amazing and make it easy when that happens. But what I've seen, if you are dialing frequently, you will need that customer service eventually with the lower end vortex. If you want to get in on the returns that are refurbished, check out aaoptics(dot)com. Get the same great scope and warranty, for a much better price.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

justismi28 said:


> My brother has the SH not the EP and put it on his .300 win mag. I helped him get it all mounted, bore sighted then went and shot. Once sighted at 100, he took it to 410, then 765 and got hits on steel. Dialed back to zero and was back where he needed to be.
> 
> It is big. It is heavy. The turrets are large. Clicks are audible and fairly crisp. Glass was ok, but in my opinion in the price range there is better glass with more forgiving eye boxes. Overall I think it's a fairly good scope for the price, but I would never put it on a rifle I'm planning to hike around with. Did I mention it's heavy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Heavy is good for our application. The heavier the better. Holding point of impact and clarity is the most important to us. Varmint bench rifles that get carried about 20 feet at the most.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

That’s right, if I remember correctly you are doing a lot of prairie dog shooting? From my experience, with my eyes, I would be concerned about overall clarity at longer ranges (over 500 yards) with the SH model that I have experience with. 

This guy has some decent reviews on Optics. I don’t know if he affiliated or paid in any way, but they seem pretty honest. Here is a review of the 5-25 Midas tac vs the 5-25 EP5. 





Overall I think it is a decent scope in that price range. From my limited experience, the turrets are accurate and return to zero. That said, I personally won’t own one as the feature set doesn’t align with my shooting & hunting style.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I'm looking tonordwr the ep5, did you ever get one? I have nightforce,leupold,nikon,burris, just looking to see any on mountain experience with the arken.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

justismi28 said:


> Vortex we know what you get and fortunately you have the Lifetime warranty for when you will need it. But their customer service is amazing and make it easy when that happens. But what I've seen, if you are dialing frequently, you will need that customer service eventually with the lower end vortex. If you want to get in on the returns that are refurbished, check out aaoptics(dot)com. Get the same great scope and warranty, for a much better price.


Thanks for the info. Have you ordered from this site before? Did it go well?


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Irish Lad said:


> Thanks for the info. Have you ordered from this site before? Did it go well?


Yes, I have ordered from them and it went well. I've also recommended that site to families and friends who have ordered and had the same experience. There are good threads on SnipersHide, Rokslide and elsewhere about others experience that align with mine. They are legit.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

justismi28 said:


> Yes, I have ordered from them and it went well. I've also recommended that site to families and friends who have ordered and had the same experience. There are good threads on SnipersHide, Rokslide and elsewhere about others experience that align with mine. They are legit.


Thanks!!


----------



## Makana808 (4 mo ago)

Al Hansen said:


> I've been looking at some reviews on the Arken scopes. But no dealers in the area and you don't get to look through it before you buy. Just wondering if anyone has taken the leap ?


Arken Dealer bro, West Jordan


----------



## Makana808 (4 mo ago)

Makana808 said:


> Arken Dealer bro, West Jordan


801-608-1889


----------



## Makana808 (4 mo ago)

Al Hansen said:


> I've been looking at some reviews on the Arken scopes. But no dealers in the area and you don't get to look through it before you buy. Just wondering if anyone has taken the leap ?


Let me know if you want to look at any optics, stock on hand


----------



## Umpelehan (2 mo ago)

The price when choosing is the main factor. Often, when choosing, we are limited in funds. Having a certain amount on hand, we want to get the best device or the best and with the maximum discount. However, this is not always the right approach. If the funds are limited, you need to consider budget models, and it is better to postpone the purchase until the right amount is collected and buy a sight of a higher class! I did the same with the rifle. Last year I didn't have enough for a good model, so I postponed the purchase for a year and eventually bought a Bergara BXR.


----------

